# Do You Paint Before Or After Carpet Installation?



## MagicBrush (Aug 22, 2012)

If you are doing an interior residential repaint, and the customer tells you that they intend on getting new carpet as well. Do you prefer to paint - walls, ceilings & trim, before, or after the carpets are installed? 

I prefer to paint after the carpets have been installed!

_*I am not referring to new construction._


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

I figure every trade would like to be the last one to touch anything. That way, no can come in after them and screw up their work.

So, like you, I would prefer to paint after, but if it doesn't work well with the customer's schedule, I'm happy to paint before also. I just tell them that they might need me back for touch-up.

Sometimes they want me to paint before because they're concerned about paint on their new carpet. I assure them that this won't happen, but I'd be happy to paint before if that's what they prefer.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

My method is to cut out about 4” of the (to be replaced) carpet and pad around the permitter of the room, and prep & paint the base & jambs all the way to the bottom.

-Makes for much cleaner removal job as they are less likely to scuff the walls. 
-You can do a better prep job on old base that needs a lot of attention.
-No worries about painting over new carpet - the old carpet is your drop cloth.
-Solves any height differences between the new and old carpet.

Just watch your knuckles along the tack strip! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ddemair said:


> I figure every trade would like to be the last one to touch anything. That way, no can come in after them and screw up their work.
> 
> So, like you, I would prefer to paint after, but if it doesn't work well with the customer's schedule, I'm happy to paint before also. I just tell them that they might need me back for touch-up.
> 
> Sometimes they want me to paint before because they're concerned about paint on their new carpet. I assure them that this won't happen, but I'd be happy to paint before if that's what they prefer.


I ditto that.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

LA Painter said:


> My method is to cut out about 4” of the (to be replaced) carpet and pad around the permitter of the room, and prep & paint the base & jambs all the way to the bottom.


 Our system as well...

Hard surface floors installed and finished prior to painting-carpet after painting whenever possible.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I find customers are generally more comfortable with the idea of the painting being done before their expensive new carpet is installed so I usually just recommend it. Having the old stuff removed prior to doing the painting is easier although I've done the strip cut method as well. I hate carpet tack strips.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If the carpet bozos are careful, painting before would be most advantageous, especially with a thick pile wall to wall so that the baseboards can be painted to the floor.

HOWEVER........

I painted and installed the wallpaper in my office BEFORE carpet. My particular Bozos marred my wallpaper with the carpet, but what should I care, it only cost $75 per roll. More expensive than the carpet.

I guess the answer to this thread could be filed under "Know Thy Enemy"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah - damaged wall paper would be more of an issue than a few paint nicks and dings.

About five years back we did a complete interior in a 3500 sf house for a couple moving here from Florida. A carpet crew from HD came in and put down all the new carpet in one day. The next morning I showed up only to find paint scraped off every door casing in the place from the carpet's backing material . I called HD and they had a rep out there that afternoon to inspect the damage and they fully reimbursed the HO for the cost of the extra work of repairing everything. So, although I was totally pizzed at the installers, I was impressed with how HD dealt with it.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have done it both ways, but each time I've done it before the carpet installation they have marred and scratched my baseboards, which is very annoying. But it's a toss up if that's as annoying as cutting in against new carpet. I suppose if I had my druthers I would be the last man in, as ddemair said. We're used to cutting in around all sorts of stuff anyway.

Also, from what I've seen of carpet installation, it looks likes it's very difficult to not scuff the base to some degree as they use an oversized piece, mash it in place and cut to fit.


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

LA Painter said:


> My method is to cut out about 4” of the (to be replaced) carpet and pad around the permitter of the room, and prep & paint the base & jambs all the way to the bottom.
> 
> -Makes for much cleaner removal job as they are less likely to scuff the walls.
> -You can do a better prep job on old base that needs a lot of attention.
> ...


I agree 100% with this method! I actually just started a project today that requires us to do this. 

___________________________________________

Chicago Painter , Chicago Painting Contractor , Chicago Residential Painter , Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor , Chicago Commercial Painter


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

How long does it take to touch up a base board?

How long does it take to pull carpet back and get paint down to the floor? How do you keep the carpet away from the paint 'til it's dry ?

If I were still painting I would fully explain each scenario and let them decide, or at least be willing to accept your decision.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Before, before! You can whip round a room so much easier. No shielding the carpet. No carpet fibres on your finished skirting (baseboard - to you) even tho you masked)!

As Bill says, easier to just t/up after they have damaged. Plus I'd charge 'em 
If you plan it right, the finish could be hardened enough so they lessen the chances of marking the paint. Tell the HO before floor fitting, that the fitters will be liable for damage and to pass the message on, they may be a bit more careful!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I would do it after if I was painting my own room to be carpeted. No touch ups would be needed. More times than not, the HO wants it done before the new carpet is installed. In this case, I will let them know, there will probably be touch ups after installation, and that is an upcharge.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Be careful with the carpet bozos you hire. I believe it makes for a better job if the base is completely painted before the carpet is installed. A little touch ups are expected and can be billed as an extra.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

LA Painter said:


> ......Just watch your knuckles along the tack strip!


never fails, I always get stuck on those tack nails, they are sharp as hell, too. If the place is getting hard flooring, I"ll go ahead and pull them off.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

We've all had to paint the baseboards (skirting - I LOVE that word) with carpet in place. I have always had two problems:

getting the paint down low enough, and not having the carpet stick to the new paint.

I assume most use some sort of shield to pull the carpet away and paint below the "surface" of the carpet. (I have seen some painters go like 1/16 " below).

How do you all deal with this?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Meanwhile over in Bizzaro World (aka Carpet Talk.com)

Q: Do you install carpet before or after painting?

A#1: After, I like to scuff up the painters work just for fun.

A#2: Before, that way when the paint Bozos drag in the dropclothes they were using out in the oil stained driveway, I get to go back and charge a fortune to clean the carpet.

A#3: Who cares as long as we can make enough to fill up our 30' long 1974 van.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Also, from what I've seen of carpet installation, it looks likes it's very difficult to not scuff the base to some degree as they use an oversized piece, mash it in place and cut to fit.


Good point but why can't carpet installers protect the baseboard and or door jambs with blue tape/ cardboard on jambs? I spend most of the day protecting stuff. Easier to prevent than to cure. 

One more point is to make sure the carpet is going to be the same height pile if you are going to do the trim prior to install of new carpet.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Most Carpet installers are paid peanuts to install from a flooring company. I have never seen a carpet installer take special care to protect any wall or baseboard. I can't honestly blame them, seeing as it is mostly piecework not hourly work. If there was money there for care, I'm sure they may take the extra time, but it is a game of numbers, and they need to wheel to make any money at all. 

That being said, I complete all Ceilings, trim and doors and one coat walls.

I like to go in and 2nd coat walls and do one more quick coat on the base to cover up blemishes/marks from the carpet knee banger they use.

Most people are comfortable after we explain we are a residential painting company, and that most jobs are not scheduled around new floors, but rather exisisting floors that we cover and protect.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wje said:


> Most Carpet installers are paid peanuts to install from a flooring company. I have never seen a carpet installer take special care to protect any wall or baseboard. I can't honestly blame them, seeing as it is mostly piecework not hourly work. If there was money there for care, I'm sure they may take the extra time, but it is a game of numbers, and they need to wheel to make any money at all.
> 
> That being said, I complete all Ceilings, trim and doors and one coat walls.
> 
> ...


Most are paid peanuts cause it matches their brains!Seems to me lately none of the trades care about the painter.In it to blow and go!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wje said:


> Most Carpet installers are paid peanuts to install from a flooring company. I have never seen a carpet installer take special care to protect any wall or baseboard. I can't honestly blame them, seeing as it is mostly piecework not hourly work. If there was money there for care, I'm sure they may take the extra time, but it is a game of numbers, and they need to wheel to make any money at all.
> 
> That being said, I complete all Ceilings, trim and doors and one coat walls.
> 
> ...


As much as we all have seen the peanut brained bozos haphazardly throw a carpet down, I have had the pleasure of witnessing two companies whose installers were as careful with their installations as I feel I am about the wallcovering I install.

YES, both were ultra high end carpets, one even being a custom made one for the Boston embassy of one of our oldest and closet allies. The installers carefully aligned the pattern so even on the curving stairs they gave a very pleasing aesthetic appearance. 

Just a reminder that not ALL carpet installers are hacks.

Not sure you can see the carpet well in these pix, but at least you can see they are not cheap ones from "FloorsUSA"


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Most of our work is for condos or apartments. The PM's prefer that we paint before the carpet is changed. We just do a quick touch up after which we get to charge for.


----------



## Clark5309 (Aug 5, 2012)

We generally 2 coat everything then let carpet,electric without plates,get ahead of us then we install the 3 and final coat. Cuts down on finger pointing at the end and as long as plates and cove base stay off we're still productive.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

About 5 yrs ago I was doing some condos and they carpet guys were killing me on the stairwell going down to the garage. It didn't have a skirtboard and I had to come behind them and spackle all the dings they made putting carpet on the stairs. Then the contractor changed to a new guy and all I had to do was about a 3 minute touch up. That guy has redone the tile and carpet in my house and I refer him about 10 times a year. Just like painters, some guys take pride in their work and some just need a paycheck.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Depends on what kind of customer I have.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> We've all had to paint the baseboards (skirting - I LOVE that word) with carpet in place. I have always had two problems:
> 
> getting the paint down low enough, and not having the carpet stick to the new paint.
> 
> ...


I've used shields but don't like having the carpet come back against the wet paint and when you remove the the shield it often pulls debris back up onto the paint. 

My usual process is to loosely lay down tape so that it's equally divided between the carpet and the baseboard and then take a three inch putty knife and push the tape down between the trim and carpet so the trim is exposed but the carpet is protected. After everything is dry I lightly push the tape down to break any paint bond and then pull it up. It usually pulls the carpet back up into it's proper position.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

researchhound said:


> I've used shields but don't like having the carpet come back against the wet paint and when you remove the the shield it often pulls debris back up onto the paint.
> 
> My usual process is to loosely lay down tape so that it's equally divided between the carpet and the baseboard and then take a three inch putty knife and push the tape down between the trim and carpet so the trim is exposed but the carpet is protected. After everything is dry I lightly push the tape down to break any paint bond and then pull it up. It usually pulls the carpet back up into it's proper position.


Yep. Tape and tuck. 

For the record, this thread was a giant troll.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes & Yes. On repaints I prefer we go last but if the HO is making a big deal about it we'll go first.
I let them know that we allready paint over very expensive flooring materials in most homes that we do. Wether it was installed yesterday or 5 years ago we will protect your flooring.


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> Yep. Tape and tuck.
> 
> For the record, this thread was a giant troll.


Tape and tuck was my instinct when I first started out. No one taught me it, but I wanted to make sure any paint that might bleed under the tape would end up right near the slab, well out of sight.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> For the record, this thread was a giant troll.


some trolls turn into a bountiful catch. And THAT pisses off the troller.


----------

